# Few pics of the 8footer



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Lighting is 2x250w de 20000k
No skimmer ATM (been without for a few weeks)
75g sump


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

HOLY SMOKES!!! That is an amazing tank! Nice work! I hope you have a few couches in front of it for your guests to admire it.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Beauty!!!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Reckon said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!! That is an amazing tank! Nice work! I hope you have a few couches in front of it for your guests to admire it.


It's in my living room beside my projector so I have something to watch during commercials. When I move I'm going to be putting it in the living room behind the couch as a room divider


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Livestock includes but not limited to:
Tangs: 
Purple
Naso
Sailfin
Yellow
Hippo
Unicorn
2 unknown
Tomini
Powder grey
And an orange shoulder that will be moved over once my frag tank is clean

Wrasses:
Cleaner
Solar
Lunar

2 black clowns

2 chromis

4 princess damsels

Hawk fish

3 gobies

Lawn mower blenny

1 or 2 bangai cardinals


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

it's all clean and sparkly!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

gotta come take a look one day. super nice setup


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

wow great looking tank..bet it looks even better in person.Nice job spitfire.


----------

